# Brand New



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

Hello everyone. Ya'll can call me Hatter or MH if ya'll want. I'm kind of new to horses, having just owned my first horse for only a year now. Lotta book sense, but not much experience.  

I am the proud owner of a registered, 3 year old Quarter horse Appendix, Timberline Dude, a.k.a Joker. And an unregistered 8 year old paint named, Sunny. I purchased Joker last february as a 2 year old, and he will now be celebrating his 3rd birthday next week.


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Howdy newcomer.


----------

